# Senator Heitkamps Interview On KFGO



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Saturday Jan. 25 Doug Leier had his usual excellant radio program on KFGO, with guest State Senator Joel Heitkamp. Senator Heitkamp is an reasoned and informed Senator from SE North Dakota. During that interview Senator Heitkamp made the observation that as he sat through the senate natural resources hearing on SB 2048, (Hunter Pressure Concept), he thought those in support represented groups, while those opposed, represented themselves.

I sat through this same hearing and that was not the case. I'm sure his misconception is simply an oversight. Those of you from his district should bring this matter to his attention quickly, in as a *POLITE* of manner as possible.

The more we look at commercial hunting, the more we see heavy hitters standing back in the shadows, dimly seen. Like the wolf in Little Red Riding Hood, they are dressed in Gramas clothes......but they are not Grama. These heavy hitters have an enormous vested interest both economicly and politicaly, yet they are masters at using surrogates to send their commercial hunting messages.

Senator Heitkamp is a bright person, and the folks from his district need to bring this misconception to his attention right now. SB 2048 has not been voted on yet and you can still make a huge difference.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

isn't that a good thing people in support represented groups and they represented themselves?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Not necessarily, he meant that he takes testimony more seriously from an individual who takes their own time to come down and testify on their own behalf.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

For those of you in District 26, Sargent and portions of Ransom, Richland, LaMoure and Dickey Counties, Senator Heitkamp's address is [email protected] , Rep. Bill Amerman is [email protected] , and Rep. Pam Gulleson is [email protected] These good folks are from Hankinson, Forman, and Rutland respectively and if you are from this district or know someone in this district, I suggest Joel, Bill, and Pam be contacted about the importance of HPC.


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

The subcommittee of 1307 needs to be contacted too. Dennis Johnson of Devils Lake, Byron Clark of Fargo and Robert Hunksur of Newberg.
Ask them to use HPC in determining the up to 10,000 numbers and put zones in the bill. At least when it comes to conference committee after being passed by the house they will understand what we really want.


----------

